# Lost Oar on Middle Fork of Salmon



## kootenai (Jul 31, 2009)

Cataract oar lost on 7/12 above Velvet Falls. Please contact me here if you have information!!


----------



## WalshJuice (Sep 10, 2005)

We just took off the main and I was looking at pictures when I noticed the yellow oar wedged in the rocks near the top of the rapid. I can't tell what kind other than it's yellow. I know this is waaaaay down from where you lost it and cataracts don't float all that well, but stranger things have happened.


----------



## Rojo (May 31, 2012)

Was that picture of the stuck oar taken at Black Rock rapid.
There was a thread on that last week...

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/...pid-on-main-salmon-49035.html?highlight=Black


----------



## WalshJuice (Sep 10, 2005)

Looks like the same oar pictured in the previous thread. Sorry.


----------

